

Scaling Django - Michael Malone, Euro Django Con [pdf] - samueladam
http://immike.net/files/scaling_django.pdf  

======
mmalone
Slides are also on slideshare at <http://www.slideshare.net/mmalone/scaling-
django-1393282> if you're into that sort of thing.

------
enki
this should be required reading for anyone wanting to build a big django app
right now

------
justlearning
I went thru the slides, it not only helps budding django developer, also
useful to anyone creating any webapp - any framework.

------
simonw
Mike also released code on to GitHub: <http://github.com/mmalone/django-
caching> and <http://github.com/mmalone/django-multidb>

